# [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)



## Hyperhorn (1. September 2008)

*[Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*

Mal wieder bin ich auf der *Suche* nach ein paar alten, *günstige*n *Sockel 775-CPUs* zum Übertakten.
Bietet einfach alles an, was ihr günstig abgeben würdet. Ich nehme auch gerne leistungsschwache CPUs wie -nur mal als Beispiel- einen Celeron D 325, es muss keinesfalls ein Dualcore oder eine sparsame CPU sein.
Wichtig ist allerdings der Preis, der sollte möglichst niedrig sein.   
Falls schon OC-Ergebnisse existieren, dann gerne posten!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. September 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*



			
				Hyperhorn am 01.09.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder bin ich auf der *Suche* nach ein paar alten, *günstige*n *Sockel 775-CPUs* zum Übertakten.
> Bietet einfach alles an, was ihr günstig abgeben würdet. Ich nehme auch gerne leistungsschwache CPUs wie -nur mal als Beispiel- einen Celeron D 325, es muss keinesfalls ein Dualcore oder eine sparsame CPU sein.
> Wichtig ist allerdings der Preis, der sollte möglichst niedrig sein.
> Falls schon OC-Ergebnisse existieren, dann gerne posten!


Na gut, meine kennste ja schon.
Was wäre Dir der Minibackofen denn noch Wert? 

Und: *Geld zurück bei 6,8GHz das war ernst gemeint!!!*


----------



## Hyperhorn (1. September 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*

Leider ist es ein Prescott, da sind die 6,8 GHz nur mit guten Exemplaren und Flüssigstickstoff möglich. Das ist mir im Moment ein zu hoher Aufwand.   
Hm, so 15€ vielleicht?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. September 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*



			
				Hyperhorn am 01.09.2008 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist es ein Prescott, da sind die 6,8 GHz nur mit guten Exemplaren und Flüssigstickstoff möglich. Das ist mir im Moment ein zu hoher Aufwand.
> Hm, so 15€ vielleicht?


Hm, und DHL?  
Sagen wir 20 all in und das Teil geht morgen raus.  
Oder als Brief vielleicht?
Du kennst Dich mit CPU-Versand doch sicher besser aus, Vorschlag?


----------



## Hyperhorn (1. September 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*

Mit DHL habe ich in letzter Zeit nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.   
Hm, Versand ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal. Was dir gelegen kommt, ist mir im Prinzip recht.
Bei günstigen CPUs in dem Wertbereich habe ich auch international schon per Maxibrief verschickt. Das kostet bei der Post 2,20€ (national) und ist damit eigentlich besser als Päckchen für 3,90€, was auch nicht versichert ist.
Um die CPU ein paar Lagen Polsterfolie (die mit den Luftknubbeln, die kleine Kinder gerne zerquetschen   ) und das dann einmal mit einem Paketklebeband drumherum funktioniert perfekt.
Kannst ja mal selbst schauen:
http://www.deutschepost.de/dpag?tab=1&skin=hi&check=yes&lang=de_DE&xmlFile=link1015318_832


----------



## AndreasMarkert (2. September 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*

Du hast Post.


----------



## Jonnyb52 (2. September 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*

Hi, 

ich hätte noch nen alten P4 550 (3,4 Ghz.) in der Schublade liegen. 
Wenn er für dich interessant wäre einfach melden. 

LG
Jonny


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*

Heeee Hyperhörnchen  , lebst Du noch?


----------



## Hyperhorn (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*



			
				AndreasMarkert am 03.09.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Heeee Hyperhörnchen  , lebst Du noch?


Hast PN   
@all: Ich kann im Moment nicht täglich hier rein schauen, was aber nichts an meinem Interesse ändert!   

@Jonnyb52: Genau so etwas hat mir vorgeschwebt. Allerdings war Andreas mit seinem 550 etwas schneller, daher muss ich für den Moment ablehnen.
Pech halt, dass es genau die gleichen Modelle sind...


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. September 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*

Läuft jetzt auch @PCGHX: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/23452-suche-guenstige-so-775-cpus-gerne-pentium-4-celeron.html#post217608


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. November 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*

Bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache lieber den alten mal wieder *push*en.
Jetzt aber her mit den CPUs!


----------



## Hyperhorn (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*

*Thread ausbuddel*
Macht mir halt auch einmal ein Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## Zubunapy (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*



			
				Hyperhorn am 27.12.2008 03:22 schrieb:
			
		

> *Thread ausbuddel*
> Macht mir halt auch einmal ein Weihnachtsgeschenk.



Naaaagut. Ich hab grade meinen alten e4300 gefunden. Ich dachte, der wäre schon verkauft :-o . Sei es drum, hat einer eben umsonst bezahlt 

Ich ließ ihn immer bei 3Ghz laufen. Ob der weiter kommt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Was zahlste denn dafür? Zu wenig sollte es nämlich auch nicht sein. Eine ErsatzCPU ist immer etwas wert


----------



## Hyperhorn (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*

Angesichts dessen, dass ich beim letzten Durchzählen _etwas zu viele Ersatz-CPUs_ gefunden habe *hüstel*   , ist mir das Ding nicht all zu viel wert.

Mir geht es wie gesagt nicht um die Leistung an sich, insofern liegt mein Max. bei 30€ inkl.


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*

Thread ist immer noch aktuell.


----------



## Hyperhorn (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*

Cedar Mill da draußen?


----------



## Memphis11 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*



			
				Hyperhorn am 11.02.2009 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Cedar Mill da draußen?


Springst du nicht auch im PCGH Forum durch die gegend und fragst nach CPUs ?*g*
Kann mich da aber auch täuschen ich will niemanden auf die füsse treten und geht mich eigentlich nix an ich ziehe die frage zurück


----------



## Hyperhorn (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Suche] Günstige So. 775-CPUs (gerne Pentium 4/ Celeron!)*



			
				Memphis11 am 11.02.2009 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn am 11.02.2009 22:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, du täuscht dich nicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/23452-suche-guenstige-so-775-cpus-gerne-pentium-4-celeron.html

Wenn ich etwas suche, dann suche ich etwas. Halbe Sachen gibt es bei mir nicht.


----------

